# Yao Ming will return to Houston on Sep 26th



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

According to the chinese media, Yao will return to Houston on September 26 for preparation of the pre-season training camp and the new season. So t's the first time Yao got back to Houston before October? 


So this summer Yao played for national team for only half a month. Finally he got some rest during summer. And he was rehabilitating/weight training with the help of Falsone throughout the past 3-4 months. Next seaon looks a very likely breakout year for Yao. :banana: 

Hey,Yao Mania, isn't Yao in HK currently? :biggrin: I heard Yao arrived in HK yesterday and would stay there for 3 days, as the Image Spokesperson for China AIDS Prevention Campaign? It's said he will participate in a fund-raising charity show together with international reknowned AIDS researcher, Dr. David D Ho to raise funds and promote awareness of AIDS to Hong Kong people before returning to Shanghai for showing up together in Allen Iverson's visit to China on September 25. Then he will fly to the U.S.


















no,no,this pic was not shot in HK but in Qatar. Those girls r some chinese air hostesses working for Qatar Airline. They were like groupies/cheer leaders watching almost every of the games of the national team in Asian championships, and followed them everywhere. At last they had their dreams come true when they had a group photo with Yao Ming and the national team when the national team had their lunch in a Chinese restaurant in Doha. Yao looks funny in that pic lol


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

oh really?? no wonder I saw a glimpse of him on the news this morning!! I knew he was doing the AIDS thing but didn't know he was in HK!!

YAAAAAOOOOO!!!! COME FIND ME!!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I know where Yao will be at 4pm today (local time), but I'll be at work...


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

i am glad you have your priorites in order YM. Work first play second. If you did meet him would you tell him that you are his biggest fan and take a pic with him. Ask him to join yi fan club. That would be cool.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hitokiri315 said:


> i am glad you have your priorites in order YM. Work first play second. If you did meet him would you tell him that you are his biggest fan and take a pic with him. Ask him to join yi fan club. That would be cool.


Me: "Hey Yao, I would like you to be an honorary member of my fanclub"
Yao: "Of course, I would be honored to be in the fan club you have created for me"
Me: "Uhm, Yao, it's the Yi Jianlian fan club"


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> I know where Yao will be at 4pm today (local time), but I'll be at work...


I heard he'll be at Wanchai's Queen Elizabeth Stadium today? :raised_ey


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> I heard he'll be at Wanchai's Queen Elizabeth Stadium today? :raised_ey


yep... and I actually work kinda close to there too... but no way I can sneak out of work. It's ok, Yao will be back, and I'm sure I'll get to see him one of these days (2008 Olympics maybe??)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> I heard he'll be at Wanchai's Queen Elizabeth Stadium today? :raised_ey


_Time: 6:15pm Hong Kong time
Scene: Walking out of the office with my co-worker
The street is jam packed with a bunch of kids in high school uniforms.

Co-worker:"What's going on? Everyone just got out of school now??"
Me:"Maybe there's an assembly or event going on around here"
*Stops and ponders*
Me:"Uhm, where's the Queen Elizabeth Stadium located again?"
Co-worker:"Right behind our building"
Me: :upset: _


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> _Time: 6:15pm Hong Kong time
> Scene: Walking out of the office with my co-worker
> The street is jam packed with a bunch of kids in high school uniforms.
> 
> ...


:laugh:

Seems Yao gotta postpone his return cuz of Rita


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Me: "Hey Yao, I would like you to be an honorary member of my fanclub"
Yao: "Of course, I would be honored to be in the fan club you have created for me"
Me: "Uhm, Yao, it's the Yi Jianlian fan club"

what does yao say next ym.


----------



## market (Sep 26, 2005)

Yao will return to Huston on Sep 27th(BEIJING TIME,NOT US TIME)


----------



## market (Sep 26, 2005)

Yao arrived at San Francisco yesterday,he will return to huston after having his ankle checked.


----------

